# Déduction d'un jour



## tatoon (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis assistante maternelle. 
J ai un parent employeur qui veut me déduire une journée entière parce qu elle a emmené son enfant pour un rendez vous medical .
Le parents ne m a pas fourni de certificat médical. 
Que veut dire enfants malades ?
Est ce que les rendez vous médicaux en font parti 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## kikine (29 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

non rdv médical ne signifie pas déduction elle aurait pu prendre rdv en dehors des heures d'accueil. De plus pas de certificat daté du jour d'absence = 0 déduction


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Aucune déduction. Convenance personnelle de l'employeur. Un certificat médical peut être remis à l'ass mat au retour de l'enfant après une absence si, pour une pathologie donnée, le médecin estime incompatible un accueil en collectivité. Dans ce cadre et uniquement ce cadre 5 jours d'absence pour raison médicale sont possiblement déduits par an. 
Ici, nous ne sommes pas du tout dans ce cadre.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

CONVENANCE PERSONNELLE du PE ... ne vous laissez pas faire !


----------



## Sunny (29 Décembre 2022)

Si pas de certificat médical pas de déduction, et encore il ne faut pas que les 5 jours est déjà été pris.


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

1) Le Certificat Medical est un document où le Medecin Certifie que l'état de santé de l'enfant nécessite qu'il reste chez lui.
2) Ce document doit être fourni au plus tard au retour de l'enfant
3) Le PE, quand son enfant EST MALADE, S'IL FOURNI un Certificat peut minorer ton salaire jusqu'à 5 journées/année glissante maxi, au delà le salaire est due à 100%
4) Le PE n'est jamais obligé de minorer ton salaire même si son enfant était bien malade et certifié par un Médecin, s'il ne le fait pas il déclare le même nombre de jours que d'habitude et donc se garantie de conserver sa CMG pleine et entière (sinon c'est pas sur)
5) Si l'enfant est venu une partie de la journée, le PE ne peut pas retirer la journée entière: il ne pourra minorer que du nombre d'heure non exécutées du fait de la maladie de l'enfant, toujours avec un Certificat du Médecin. (S'il est malin il se garde sous le coude cette option pour une journée entière car elle comptera quand même dans les 5!)

Donc si l'enfant est simplement allé consulter un Médecin soit pour contrôle que tout va bien, ou vaccin ou suivi de son évolution, non il ne peut rien minorer d'ailleurs le Médecin ne délivrera pas un Certificat qui mentionne que l'état de santé de l'enfant nécessitait qu'il reste chez lui puisque ce serait faux, il ne risquera pas son droit d'exercer avec un faux document. Attention il pourra delivrer un Certificat disant qu'il a vu l'enfant, ce dernier est à donner à l'employeur du Parent pour justifier sa propre absence au travail mais n'est pas valable pour minorer ton salaire: il faut qu'il dise clairement que l'enfant NE POUVAIT PAS VENIR du fait de sa santé. Une consultation, si l'enfant va bien, peut se faire quand on veut, c'est alors une absence pour convenance perso du PE. Il pouvait prendre son RDV à un autre moment.

Rappelons aux PE qu'il est déjà discutable que l'AM, en tant que Salarié, n'étant pas responsable de l'absence de l'enfant MÊME quand il est malade et alors que son contrat l'oblige à continuer de réserver la place pour cet enfant là puisse néanmoins voir son salaire amputé d'une partie qu'elle ne pourra pas completer avec un autre enfant à la place, donc n'abusons pas des 5 jours/années. Eux, en tant que salarié, si leur chef à moins de travail à leur confier ils sont bien payés intégralement, n'est ce pas? ...

Décidément la question de la santé dans le monde du travail est TOUJOURS un problème.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Moi je dis que lorsqu'on "tombe" sur des PE pareils prêts à retirer tout et n'importe quoi mieux vaut chercher un autre contrat ou leur remettre vite fait bien fait les pendules à l'heure !!!


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

Perso il est bien écrit sur mon contrat qu'il faut un Certificat Médical mentionnant que la santé de l'enfant ne lui permet pas d'être accueilli.
Je n'ai jamais eut ce genre de demande.
Mais ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entends ça chez certaines collègues... ça me choque...


----------

